# Long time gym user just getting back into gear.



## Beau18 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey there guys, I'm 29 and I've been using steroids on and off for over ten years but I've been back training now for 6months (even during lockdown, home workouts) I've decided to jump back on the gear and I've got myself some Decca 300 and Test 400 and Dianabol 10mg. I'm just looking for some information on the best cycle. E.g how many mls per week, dianabol a day etc. Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thank you so much guys ?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

What are your stats how do you look?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Out of interest, how do use "on and off for 10 years" and not know how to construct a very basic cycle?


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Beau18 said:


> Hey there guys, I'm 29 and I've been using steroids on and off for over ten years but I've been back training now for 6months (even during lockdown, home workouts) I've decided to jump back on the gear and I've got myself some Decca 300 and Test 400 and Dianabol 10mg. I'm just looking for some information on the best cycle. E.g how many mls per week, dianabol a day etc. Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much guys ?


 How many mls of test and deca do you have and how many dollars tablets. What's your weight and height mate


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

2ml of each and 5 dbols a day


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Youdontknowme said:


> 2ml of each and 5 dbols a day


 Yep basic as it comes and a classic bulk cycle but this about sums it up


----------



## Beau18 (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazza61 said:


> Out of interest, how do use "on and off for 10 years" and not know how to construct a very basic cycle?


 As I've never done a full "stack cycle" I've only ever used one steroid at a time. This will be my first time doing a full cycle.


----------



## Beau18 (Oct 29, 2018)

SiVoy86 said:


> How many mls of test and deca do you have and how many dollars tablets. What's your weight and height mate


 10ml Decca 300, 10ml Test 400.

100, 10mg D'bols


----------



## Beau18 (Oct 29, 2018)

Youdontknowme said:


> 2ml of each and 5 dbols a day


 2mls of each a week or split it into 1ml twice a week? Thanks.


----------



## Beau18 (Oct 29, 2018)

Beau18 said:


> 10ml Decca 300, 10ml Test 400.
> 
> 100, 10mg D'bols


 Also forgot to put I'm 5ft6, 67kg.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Beau18 said:


> 2mls of each a week or split it into 1ml twice a week? Thanks.


 Entirely up to you pal


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Beau18 said:


> 10ml Decca 300, 10ml Test 400.
> 
> 100, 10mg D'bols


 At your size mate I'd go with 1ml of each a week for 10 weeks and 30 mg of dbol for 33 days.

50mg dbol blows me up and I'm touching 20 stone and 6,3. So they would be conservative doses for a nice little cycle should see some good gains. I'd go with 1 x 2mo Jab a week imo buddy


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

SiVoy86 said:


> At your size mate I'd go with 1ml of each a week for 10 weeks and 30 mg of dbol for 33 days.
> 
> 50mg dbol blows me up and I'm touching 20 stone and 6,3. So they would be conservative doses for a nice little cycle should see some good gains. I'd go with 1 x 2mo Jab a week imo buddy


 Agreed...2ml will be 800 test / 600 deca a week...at 5ft6 67kg...that's pushing it in my opinion...you'd most probably need an AI at that rate and certainly if you add in the dbol.

As noted maybe go for 1ml and see how you do...that's still 400 test 300 deca...I'd personally drop the dbol altogether as for me it's gyno in a pill but see how it goes if you wish.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SiVoy86 said:


> At your size mate I'd go with 1ml of each a week for 10 weeks and 30 mg of dbol for 33 days.
> 
> 50mg dbol blows me up and I'm touching 20 stone and 6,3. So they would be conservative doses for a nice little cycle should see some good gains. I'd go with 1 x 2mo Jab a week imo buddy


 At his size (height) I'd be trying GH


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

JohnnySack said:


> Agreed...2ml will be 800 test / 600 deca a week...at 5ft6 67kg...that's pushing it in my opinion...you'd most probably need an AI at that rate and certainly if you add in the dbol.
> 
> As noted maybe go for 1ml and see how you do...that's still 400 test 300 deca...I'd personally drop the dbol altogether as for me it's gyno in a pill but see how it goes if you wish.


 Yup, didn't know about the 67kg bit


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Get back in the gym and get back to your original lifts. Why waste a good cycle gaining back what you already had, you just need some patience.

If not, then just follow Johnysack advice


----------



## Beau18 (Oct 29, 2018)

Cronus said:


> Get back in the gym and get back to your original lifts. Why waste a good cycle gaining back what you already had, you just need some patience.
> 
> If not, then just follow Johnysack advice


 Yeah I get what your saying, obviously with lockdown shutting the gyms, I've lost a bit of weight from 73kg to 67kg and strength will of progressively dropped. I think I'm gonna get back to my original max lifts and back to what my weight was then start the cycle you guys recommended. Cheers guys, youse have been a massive help. Hope youse all have a good xmas ??


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cronus said:


> Get back in the gym and get back to your original lifts. Why waste a good cycle gaining back what you already had, you just need some patience.
> 
> If not, then just follow Johnysack advice


 Amen


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Theres some dangerous advice being given here.

Be careful with cycles mate, not planning them right can have you feeling s**t in short order.

10mg Dbols are a bit weak, I'd suggest around 8 a day minimum if you want to see any benefit from them. Ideally you should of got 50mg tablets and taken 3 a day.

Since you only have 2 vials, one of each, i suggest pinning 2ml of each compound, twice a week (4ml in total, per compound, per week) This will build it up in your system quickly and lead to fast lean gains and great vascularity.

It's good to see that you've not bothered to buy any AI, nolva or PCT drugs whatsoever. Mostly these are just a con imo and your better off just staying on a light oral cruise of around 50mg of dbol daily until your ready for another oil cycle.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

Tonysco said:


> Theres some dangerous advice being given here.
> 
> Be careful with cycles mate, not planning them right can have you feeling s**t in short order.
> 
> ...


 Hang on fella he's just getting back into it...I think advising 50mg dbol x 3 per day = 150mg per day alongside no AI is more dangerous than the above advice.

And I really don't think 2ml per week - 800 test / 600 deca is wise at his height and weight either.

You stated the above advice is dangerous then doubled it...or even tripled it.

And no one should be cruising on dbol...


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

JohnnySack said:


> And no one should be cruising on dbol...


 Pftt do you want sick gains or not?


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

JohnnySack said:


> Hang on fella he's just getting back into it...I think advising 50mg dbol x 3 per day = 150mg per day alongside no AI is more dangerous than the above advice.
> 
> And I really don't think 2ml per week - 800 test / 600 deca is wise at his height and weight either.
> 
> ...


 I think he is being sarcastic mate as op is asking basic questions as a long time user. Plus 67kg etc I'm presuming Tony thinks he shouldn't be taking gear as most of us probably do but most people have there minds made up so we can only offer advice mate.

Tony is clearly just bantering with him bud


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

SiVoy86 said:


> I think he is being sarcastic mate as op is asking basic questions as a long time user. Plus 67kg etc I'm presuming Tony thinks he shouldn't be taking gear as most of us probably do but most people have there minds made up so we can only offer advice mate.
> 
> Tony is clearly just bantering with him bud


 He's going to be Huuugeeeee one day and it'll be all down to me.

Kai Greene will be sweating tonight.


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Tonysco said:


> He's going to be Huuugeeeee one day and it'll be all down to me.
> 
> Kai Greene will be sweating tonight.


 He will be upping his test and tren that's for sure


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

SiVoy86 said:


> I think he is being sarcastic mate as op is asking basic questions as a long time user. Plus 67kg etc I'm presuming Tony thinks he shouldn't be taking gear as most of us probably do but most people have there minds made up so we can only offer advice mate.
> 
> Tony is clearly just bantering with him bud


 aha !! don't I feel a dumbass...I mean it wasn't terrible advice...just would've grown some tits is all...


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

JohnnySack said:


> aha !! don't I feel a dumbass...I mean it wasn't terrible advice...just would've grown some tits is all...


 But we all love the tities


----------

